# How long does a bank transfer take from Egypt to UK?



## SJH11 (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been waiting since 12th October for a payment in GBP to arrive in my UK bank from Egypt. Just wondering if this delay is normal? Thanks


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

SJH11 said:


> I've been waiting since 12th October for a payment in GBP to arrive in my UK bank from Egypt. Just wondering if this delay is normal? Thanks


It depends very much on which bank you are using.....an average time is 5/7 working days but it can sometimes be even longer.It's all the security checks that the transaction has to go through....money laundering etc. that causes the delays unfortunately.


----------

